# Shell Shock before it was understood Netley Hospital.



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL5noVCpVKw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mrM--tXIeE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3caaYV19gBE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah2f9VabEYE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF66sla4iXI_

Sad to see at the time these men were written off as cowards but these were the true heroes. 

Enjoy.


----------

